# Am I a blasphemer or a heretic?



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought my Nuovo Clasico new in '94. It's been and continues to be my # 1 bike. I get new bike fever like everyone else, and I'll go to some LBSs & ride a few bikes. When I come home I'll jump on the DeRosa and just ride maybe 5 or 6 miles. So far, I've always liked my bike better. When I first mount up, it feels like a familiar recliner in my living room.

When I bought the bike I equipped it with a Chorus 8 peed Gruppo, except for the brakes which are Record. The bike has between 60 and 70,000 miles on it, and parts are starting to wear out, go bad, whatever you want to call it. I've had a hard time finding parts that I needed, so I decided to move the Chorus to my commuter/foul weather bike. 

OK, here's where the blasphemer/heretic part comes in. I wanted to put new Record or Chorus 10 spd on it, but the prices were just absurd. I bought a Dura Ace 10 pd 7800 gruppo, including hubs for <$1,000. I just finished building the bike, and due to ice storms etc. I haven't ridden it yet. I've owned Ultegra bikes before & liked them. I think Dura Ace and Record, Chorus & Ultegra are on a par with each other. So...now I have my beautiful, recently repainted/refurbished DeRosa with a Japanese component group. 

Am I banished forever?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I bought my Nuovo Clasico new in '94. It's been and continues to be my # 1 bike. I get new bike fever like everyone else, and I'll go to some LBSs & ride a few bikes. When I come home I'll jump on the DeRosa and just ride maybe 5 or 6 miles. So far, I've always liked my bike better. When I first mount up, it feels like a familiar recliner in my living room.
> 
> When I bought the bike I equipped it with a Chorus 8 peed Gruppo, except for the brakes which are Record. The bike has between 60 and 70,000 miles on it, and parts are starting to wear out, go bad, whatever you want to call it. I've had a hard time finding parts that I needed, so I decided to move the Chorus to my commuter/foul weather bike.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Hardly! Both of my De Rosas' were originally fitted with DA and raced locally. I own bikes with Chorus, Centaur, DA, and even some 105 bits on my CX bike. Most importantly, ride your bike with some good friends/family in the coming new year and don't worry about the details. By the way, every last person I know that is racing in the coming season will be using DA or Ultegra. Campy has become soo expensive, that they can't keep up with the replacement costs, unless they are ordering from the UK. I'm not sure if you are racing or not, but if you are a Cat 3 or 4, you will likely dent a bit or two this season. If you really want to see a look of displeasure, try showing up at a training ride with the owner of our LBS with parts ordered from abroad. Priceless!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am a campy man but put a DA set on my Colnago Master Olympic coz I just didn't like the look of Carbon on my chrome frame - Having said that I think its an overkill to put such as expensive gruppo on a frame that has seem so many miles so maybe the 6600 Ultegra or 06 Centaur would have been more appropriate but hey your bike and your money do what ever feels right for you.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Well its Christmas so I forgive you! 

Please post some pictures. Where did you get your baby Nuovo repainted?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Other than being taken off of Toomany's christmas card list, you are OK. Anyone riding a De Rosa for 14 years and 60-70k miles gets a lifetime pass.

b21


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> Other than being taken off of Toomany's christmas card list, you are OK. Anyone riding a De Rosa for 14 years and 60-70k miles gets a lifetime pass.
> 
> b21


You have a standing invitation to a Stake dinner.

You'd even be the guest of honour.

Heretic.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> You have a standing invitation to a Stake dinner.
> 
> You'd even be the guest of honour.
> 
> Heretic.


LMAO!


----------

